
How Uber Deceives the Authorities Worldwide - woliveirajr
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/03/technology/uber-greyball-program-evade-authorities.html
======
reverend_gonzo
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13785564](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13785564)

